# Spotting Scope



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

I am wanting to know information about spotting scopes. I hunt in eastern North Dakota but soon I want to be spending quite a bit of my time hunting the badlands. I am wondering what some of you guys are using for spotting scopes, and what brands to look at and what brands to stay away from. Any information would be great. Thanks


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Have a Burris "landmark" I believe.....I beat the snot out of it, it has no rubber coating and it seems to be standing up well.......Clear, sturdy I would recommend Burris.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a Leica Televid 20-60x77. Absolutely love this spotting scope. It was well worth the money. I still spot more with my binos, but it works great to zoom in with the spotting scope to get a better look.


----------

